# New rescue cat and resident cat...



## foxriver_8 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have posted on here before under the username crazycatlady1984 however my account seems to be unlocked and I am not receiving the unlock emails, so I have created a new account...

Anyway, my lovely cat Dougal died in March from lymphoma. His best friend Pete, 10 year old male, is doing great but I think he might be lonely. He is so happy when me and hubby are at home, but he has started hissing if i get in from work late etc, think he doesnt like being home alone for too long. 

So, having kept an eye on local shelters, I have no adopted a very laid back 12year old female who had been abandoned by her family and had been straying for a year before being taken to CPL.

She arrived on Sunday and is in a wee room on her own. She settled in immediately, is v trusting and v affectionate. She is v loud tho, she miaows when left alone in the room, which upsets Pete. He stares at door and gives a low growl but he doesnt run away or anything.

April is desperate to get out that room and explore the house but I just dont know if its too soon for Pete? I had planned to do it v slowly, at least 2 weeks, but could the fact that she is unhappy in the room on her own and miaowing so loudly actually be making it worse for Pete? I'm wondering if i should start letting her out and start the introductions sooner, does anybody have any advice / experience on this?

April really is v confident and comfortable, Pete is my main concern. He is a big sweetheart with me and hubby but a v nervous cat with other people and only other cat he knew was his brother. Any advice much appreciated!

Oh,and I have feliway and zylkene  xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What I would do is to put April In a cat carrier and bring her into the same room as Pete. Just for a couple of minutes. That way they can see each other and know that there is another cat in the house. I would do this for a few times each day for a few Days leaving the time with them a little longer. Then after about 5 days open the cat carrier door and allow them to be together. only for a few minutes whilst you are watching them. never leave them on their own. Do this a few times per day until and if every thing is going well allow their time together a bit longer. Then you can start to play with them together and give treats together.
This is what I have done with all my cats and they have all been a success.
Lets hope it works for you too x


----------



## foxriver_8 (Aug 17, 2015)

jill3 said:


> What I would do is to put April In a cat carrier and bring her into the same room as Pete. Just for a couple of minutes. That way they can see each other and know that there is another cat in the house. I would do this for a few times each day for a few Days leaving the time with them a little longer. Then after about 5 days open the cat carrier door and allow them to be together. only for a few minutes whilst you are watching them. never leave them on their own. Do this a few times per day until and if every thing is going well allow their time together a bit longer. Then you can start to play with them together and give treats together.
> This is what I have done with all my cats and they have all been a success.
> Lets hope it works for you too x


Thanks Jill, that sounds like a good idea.

Do you think tonight would be too soon to try this? I had planned to have her in the room a few weeks but she is desperate to get out. So worried I have done the wrong thing, Pete is such a sensitive wee thing and such a mummys boy I hate the thought of upsetting him; I got April as company for him but obviously he doesnt understand that! Poor lamb x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You will be fine to do this tonight.
It is always best for them to see each other. Tonight just bring her down for 2 minutes and then take her back up. let me know what their reactions are like.
I have done this with all mine and it seems to work.
What I also did was sit with the new comer in their room and read or just sleep with them. It just reassures them and gives them the company too.


----------



## foxriver_8 (Aug 17, 2015)

jill3 said:


> You will be fine to do this tonight.
> It is always best for them to see each other. Tonight just bring her down for 2 minutes and then take her back up. let me know what their reactions are like.
> I have done this with all mine and it seems to work.
> What I also did was sit with the new comer in their room and read or just sleep with them. It just reassures them and gives them the company too.


Heya!

So the carrier was a no-go last night; April is v laid back but does not like the carrier,lol!

I was in the room with her when I thought I heard Pete outside, so i opened the door a crack and let him peek through;they had a look and a sniff and there was then a bit of hissing from both - I would assume thats to be expected the first time? It wasnt massively aggressive hissing and was so attempt to claw at each other or anything.

My husband is camping out in wee room with her in his sleeping bag as otherwise she just screams all night. I am hoping she just doesnt like being in room on her own and this will stop when she is allowed in the whole house! I sleep in our bed with Pete and he seems his usual self; this morning as was getting ready for work he had been out for his morning wander and come in and was settling himself on bed as usual. As husband had left for work April started her yowling. Pete looks quite taken aback when he hears this, and he has been giving a low pitched growl occasionally, but he doesnt run and hide in the cupboard or anything which was my main worry. He is a nervous cat and if we have guests he is nowhere to be seen (cupboard or under bed) so im hoping the fact that he is not hiding, even though he knows shes here, is a good sign? x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well it seems that the door open slightly might work so I would do this a few times today just for a couple of minutes each time and see how it goes.
You could also let Pete in April's room while you take April out for a wander downstairs. That way Pete gets to have a good sniff round in her room.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Perhaps a mod coud move this to cat chat 

When I brought my boy home the girls camped out on the landing outside his door. Hope Pete is ok with he new friend soon.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

On that "My cat from hell" program they often recommend feeding both cats in sight or smell of each other but with a barrier between. I'd also try scent swapping too - rub a cloth around the cats facial scent glands and put it in the other's sleeping place. You could also try swapping bedding. Once you progress to having them in the same space make sure there are plenty of escape routes if one or both want to leave.
I'm sure you can get them to at least co-exist, but they may never be best buddies.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiya, I introduced my rescue cat to my two recently and did the scent swaps. I also let my rescue have two rooms, and when he had wandered around, I shut him in one room and let my other cats in to check out his smell. This reassured them as well as they had real territory issues over the new cat's new room! After letting them sniff at each other through a crack in the door and see each other this way, I fed them in the same room - at opposite ends. I also had cat treats constantly ready as they seemed to diffuse any tension.

My rescue cat yowled loads at night when I first got him - I think he was lonely as he'd shared his space with two other rescues at the centre. As soon as he started hanging out with my two other cats and got the run on the house he was absolutely fine. He now just squeaks on occasion at me to say hello 

Best of luck - I expect your cats will be fine together. My Snafu whose 16 was definitely missing his companion who passed away in February started meowing non-stop and became so vocal it was almost annoying - since I got Hux, a little black cat, he's stopped! I only realised that today and its great 

A bit of hissing is fine, and if you have a big enough house most cats will carve out their own territories and space if they don't get on so well. 

Best of luck 

Z


----------

